# 2ww torture!!



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi girls
I am 1 day into my 2ww, transfer yesterday, got 18 eggs, was verrrry sore yest during transfer. THey done a scan though to make sure everything was ok before they put them back in so that was reassuring. It was painful, but i was a ibit better once i had had a wee afterwards wonder why that was?
I felt like i couldnt walk properly after EC, i wasnt like that last time altho i did only get 10 eggs first time round. Be interesting to find out if any one else really sore after EC. Hosp said it was coz i got 18 which is alot??

Anyway i have took the nxt wk off work which i havnt done before, also doing acupuncture which i havnt done before an taking selenium and a vitamin recomended by my acupuncturist called 'Floradix' anyone heard of it? 

I am trying to do things totally differnt to the other 2 times (1 fresh and 1 frozen cycle). This 2 wks is the worst part i think though, its horrible just waiting. I am scared to do anything at all incase it effects the embbies!! 
So from reading on here, monday will be day 5 and around about the time the eggs implant so i  think i will be extra careful that day, do i sound paranoid or wat?? i know i do!!
Any replies from anyone in the same boat would be great, good luck to everyone fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lucy 

Floradix is a liquid iron, it has vitamins in too....check out the link hun:

http://www.worldwideshoppingmall.co.uk/body-soul/floradix-liquid-iron-formula.asp

Why don't you come and join all the others chatting while they wait on the 2ww testers thread.....here's a link for that too:
*
JUNE/JULY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142247.105

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all,
i'm on my 2ww also. I had EC on 30/5/08 and ET on 2/6/08, so i'm on day 5. Feels like day 55, absolute torture! This is my first cycle, i got 6 eggs, 3 fertilised, 2 transferred and none frozen. Reading all of these other posts i feels that i got few eggs compaed to others. I have been told that this is cause i'm young and they didn't want to overstimulate me.  (i'm 31) I've started getting some mild period type pain today and am doing the having a heart attack every time i got to the loo thing already!!  Really helps to hear everyones positive stories. 
Good luck to every one.


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for that link on Floradix Lizzie.

I have also been having period pain, since the Egg collection though to be honest. It is doin my head in coz i keep expecting to come on a period. Usually i jump in the bath or get a hot water bottle on me so its a right pain! Its nagging away and it makes it harder to take it all off ur mind for a while doesnt it?

That last thread - how strange was that them sayin u were to young to over stimulte? i am 27 and nothing like that got mentioned to me? i thought i had overstimulated but as i said they done a scan before the embryo transfer. 
Keep in touch anyway let us know how ur getting on.
Best of luck
xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Lucy xx firstly want to wish you luck on your 2WW!!   Oh I no what you mean that 2WW its vile!   I simpathise with you hunni xx just wanted to say that my last EC was total agony I was in so much pain afterwards I could'nt stand let alone walk, but I only got 3 eggs! but the Dr had said something about fliud leaking into my tummy, my 1st EC was not as painful as my 2nd and that time I had 6 eggs so it could be down to the fliuds and apparently one of my eggs was hard to get! hope your BFP awaits you at the end of your 2WW GOOD LUCK xxxxxxxxxxx  
Hayleigh xxx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Lucy, 
It was actually the counselor who told me that about overstimulating, so dont know. Have had no more pains, don't known if this is a good or a bad thing! No other real symptoms except a bit of mild breast tenderness today. 
Well week 1 of the 2ww almost over. Test day in 8 days. Last few days of the first week have seemed to go a little faster, so i hope this week is the same. Hope everyone else's wait isn't too agonising. 
Louise.XX
Oops just realised told you the end of week 1 had gone quick its only actually 7 days to test day (if you dont count the actual day)  Thinking of testing just one day early so me and DH are the only ones to know the result for 24hrs!! Does anyone think just 1 little day will matter?


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm also on my 2ww and have my blood test booked in for the 20th June. I'm literally ticking the days off the calendar.

I had a really painfull EC too, nothing like the previous time. They also collected 18 eggs and 6 fertilised. 2 have gone back, 2 frozen and 2 didn't make it to day 2! I was so poorly the following day I was sure my husband was packing me off to hospital! A week on I'm fully recovered. I've had a few period pain feelings that started yesterday and I have everything crossed everytime I go to the toilet hoping AF hasn't arrived!

It's so good to hear there are others out there. Not long now...we're half way! Fingers crossed our embies make it! 

T xx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi tessie
How r u luv??

We test on the same day...fingers crossed for us eh i got 18 eggs, was made up, i got 10 last time.
i was terrible after my EC and ET, it felt lilke i was in agony for days but 3 days later i think, i was up an about. Hav been having period pain ever since but its eased off the last 2 days to be honest. Dunno if thats good or bad though?? 

Please please please god let it work for us
xxxxx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Just want to say good luck to you all  . 

I too have been in absolute agony since 29 eggs were collected. I came around from the anesthetic and the two ladies next to me were having a cup of tea and a biscuit after their EC and I was pucking up and rolling around in pain!. I was so jealous! i was told this is normal when you have a high number of eggs. 

I haven't been right since EC but still had ET on Thursday, which I also found painful . 

I have been completely gutted today when we were told that we have no frosties


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey JueB,

Good luck to you too. I'm so sorry about your pain. 

I had EC & ET on 11&13th (wondering if there's anyone out there with coinciding dates?) and was doubled up in pain most of yesternite but i feel better now. Maybe u shld call in @ d docs if the pain is so bad, and from what i've garnered from others, i guess water- keeping hydrated, pineapple juice-selenium &, brazil nuts will help during this 2ww

I had only 8 eggs, 6 fertilised, 2 back in and none frozen. Just realised had such low  numbers compared to most people here!!!

So here's some positive energy to perk u up   , i also    you get a BFB at the end of this seemingly 
long wait!!!


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Frutilicous how r u? welcome to the horrible 2ww, hopefully u will get some of the million questions whizzing round your head answered on here!!
I was really sore after my ec and et but was ok after about 3 days - i got 18 eggs - agony! Had period pain bad after ec and right through the 1st wk and now the 2nd wk - hardly any? really wondering what that could mean??

xx


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Lucy,

Not to worry, i'm sure u'll be gettn a BFB   , my miiilions of questions thank God were answered a bit the nite b4 ET, coz i came across FF that nite so i spent hours preparing for ET & d 2ww but u know what?? no amount of info i had has made this any easier                 but the friends i found along the way have definitely made it bearable & even interesting!!

JueB what date are u testing? i'm on the 27th. N i've soaked myself in TV - Desperate Housewives n Grease!!!

Babyplease if u r testing a day early . . .  wld that be today? Lucy & Tessie- urs are just around the corner - oh how i wish!!!! Hope u all get a BFP       

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Fruity!
your lucky finding this site before u got into your 2ww. I hav already had 1 icsi treatment and 1 frozen cycle and then found this site so i didnt hav a clue wat was going on the first time round. They should tell u about this site at the hospital i think!
i am fed up of telly now i think. had 1 wk off work going back tomorrow and cant wait, am bored now. 
Did u say u were from africa fruitilious?
xx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Hiya fruitilicous,
see my post on 2WW testers TTC with treatment. 
Good luck hun. xx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi fruitilisious - my test date is on the 22nd 
Hi Lucy - I haven't had any feeling since ET, I thought I might also feel something by now  I'm debating on going back to work this week to try and get my mind of it. I had enough of day time tv homes under the hammer and to buy or not to buy!


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

Good luck girls! I've got everything crossed for you. Just 5 more sleeps for me! 

Lucy - I had lots of period type pains during the first week too! They have definitely eased off this week. I've just been so tired! I keep sleeping every chance I get! 

This week is really going to drag!

T xxx


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm sure a lot has happened since i last came up here. Congrats to all who've got the   this week,       to those who haven't, and loads of  love too. I pray it happens for all of us soon.

Lucy, JueB, Babyplease . . .  i'm not sure wat the update is with everyone, so hope u girls r okay and yes i am posting from Africa, Nigeria- West Africa to be precise. 

Lots of all luv
xxx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi frutilicous,
If you're up to date now i trust you read about my BFN? 
I'm a bit up and down but feeling positive at the moment. Just want to try again asap.
Wishing you all the luck in the world. Let us know how you get on 

Love, and 
Babyplease. xx


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi babyplease,

I'm sorry about the BFN. It's very nice that u are staying positive.

I     the next one works out perfectly.

much luv,
moi


----------

